# Alentown/Bethlehem Herf



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Okay - I miss my Herfin' buddies in Houston...

Anyone in the Allentown area wanna burn some stogies?


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Keep posted on this one - where, when, etc.


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

Sure, be @ Famous retail Sat.Nov. 25th for the Punch Herf. We'll get our pictures taken.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

That's not too far from me ...


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

I was hoping for a local thing, sometime during the week after work. 

I am totally game to join the Philly Herfs or NYC Herfs wen they happen, but I was hoping for a monthly local thing too!

Now where is this "Famous" place?


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Too bad I'm in MD now. I was born and raised in Allentown (South Whitehall, really).


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

There's a Camacho event this Saturday from 2-4. Here's the main page with directions on the right. http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/cigarstore.cfm

During the week after work doesn't work for me since I'm old and need my rest for construction the next day. But maybe someday.......


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking at the calender of events it looks like the Camacho thing is 12-4 this Saturday not 2-4


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

Too bad CI doesn't have a listing for events at their retail store. That's in downtown Bethlehem by Bethlehem Brew Works (great micro brewery). Here's a link to CI Retail as well brother http://www.cigarsinternational.com/html/store.asp


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Nooner said:


> I was hoping for a local thing, sometime during the week after work.
> 
> I am totally game to join the Philly Herfs or NYC Herfs wen they happen, but I was hoping for a monthly local thing too!


November 11th at Mahogony's

btobs


----------

